# Green Eyed Standard



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got this beautiful little poodle pup with such a stunning set of green eyes. He seems fair complected all around, as his nose and lips are liver colored and his fur is cream/white. He's going on 12 weeks old. 

I'm not interested in AKC standards or anything like that. He's just a pet. 

I was just curious as to what to expect as he grows older. I've tried to search the subject, but I couldn't find much about it. I did hear that green eyed poodle puppies usually have amber or hazel eyes later in life. 

Are there any poodles who keep those beautiful baby eyes, or should I expect his eyes to darken with age?


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I know you'll find your answer here. There are several poodles on this board with beautiful eyes, whether they are green, amber, hazel or brown. All are lovely to look at.

I'd love to see some pictures of your puppy's eyes if you have any!


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely. x3

I was so stoked to find this site. It's like, the holy grail of poodle pics! >3<; 

Rrrr, my fiance kinda ran off with my camera today, and the pictures I have so far don't do his eyes any real justice. But who am I to hide his beauty from the world? xD

The first two are of him now, and the later are pictures of him at 4-6 weeks old.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, my, he certainly does have stunning eyes! I'm no expert, but I do believe they will change as he gets older but still remain on the light side. I'm sure they will still be stunning no matter what color they end up. 

Thanks for sharing those pictures with us.


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'm sure if he wasn't snoring by the stove, he'd be very flattered. -3-; 

I guess time is the only one with the real answer for us. ^__^


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My daughter's brown standard poodle, Chalumeau, had pretty green eyes as a pup. As she matured, they did turn a more amber/maple syrup color. In the AKC poodle standard it does say that light eyes are a fault, but that's really only important if you're planning to show your pup in conformation (or if you plan to breed him, which I hope you're not planning) 

Our Chalumeau's eyes work just fine even though they're not a dark color and WE think her eyes are beautiful because they look at us in love! :beauty:

Here's Meau as a baby:










And one of her over a year old,










Enjoy your puppy - no matter what color any part of him is! :lol:


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! You must be so proud of her! I think the amber eyes are so mystic and hypnotizing. Especially hers! 

Cupid did have two chocolate colored sisters and a red brother. I guess he just picked up his color scheme from his colorful pedigree. 

Hah. I'd enjoy this guy if he was purple and had tentacles. xD He's mah babeh!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*my friend Maya....*

Came into the world coated in chocolate with olive green eyes. They turned a nice amber shade.


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh MY-a. (Lame play-on-words is lame.) xD Another flashy lookin' gal! <3 It seems to be a common trait among the chocolates. 

That's her as a pup, right? Letsee what she's got goin' on these days. ;D


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*The Mayanator...*

You asked for it, Princess. Here's the Mayanator doin' her thang...






I like this one, too...


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You sir, have one fabulous pooch. ;D She looks like she has too much fun for her own good. 


The last one appears to have been coded wrong, though. >3<;


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the frisbee dog! He (she?) is awesome. I am teaching my puppy to catch a frisbee, too. She's doing pretty well at it, but not the long drives you have. When was yours able to do the long throws? Mine can do about 8 feet now at 6 months.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, Cupid is a Frenchies poodle right?


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sure is. 

Small world, idn't it?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

To be clear: Maya is a friend's dog, not mine. Mine have NO interest in discs. Friend is very much into disc golf.


----------



## Krystaljlee (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow so green.. My pup had green eyes too but now they're more hazel?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

All liver dogs(chocolate, brown, cafe, etc) have amber eyes- they can range from darker almost brown to a light olive shade.
Information on eye colors.


----------



## Ilovemypoo (Sep 25, 2021)

PrincessPoo said:


> I've got this beautiful little poodle pup with such a stunning set of green eyes. He seems fair complected all around, as his nose and lips are liver colored and his fur is cream/white. He's going on 12 weeks old.
> 
> I'm not interested in AKC standards or anything like that. He's just a pet.
> 
> ...



Ok so my Aurora was a spitting image to your boy and I didn't realize how different she was till I noticed other white poodles had black noses and not ice blue eyes ...I too have been on the search to what exactly she is as far as color and so my baby girls mom is a silver parti standard and dad is champion chocolate parti s tree standard and from what I've found the only babies that have liver noses and around eyes are called cafe au lait and the reason mine is basically white with the lightest cream patches which you can barely tell is because she's covered in cream which cream as a dominant gene will cover any color and my princess went from ice blue eyes to the most amazing golden hazel green eyes


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

ILoveMyPoo, you"ve hit upon a very old thread, original poster hasn't posted in 10 years. 
What you have is a poodle that is cream with liver points, which isn't desirable in breeding for show but perfectly fine as a pet.
Why don't head on the members intro and introduce yourself and your pup


----------

